# Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 problems

## jdewberr-24876

Hello Forum.

I am running into a problem very much like this particular thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844925-highlight-centrino+ultimate.html

My machine boots quickly, X is brillian and the regular ethernet works fine.

I am however running into a brick wall trying to get the wireless card working.

Here is from my kernel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844925-highlight-centrino+ultimate.html

jdewberr-lnx dev #  grep IWL /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_EXPERIMENTAL_MFP is not set

CONFIG_IWLEGACY=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

# CONFIG_IWLEGACY_DEBUG is not set

Here's the wireless NIC:

jdewberr-lnx dev # lspci | grep -i cent

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e)

I am not too skilled at wpa_supplicant, I leverage wicd to get my WLAN circutis working for me.  Any tips on wpa_supplicant configs would be grealy appreciated, I'm doing some googling and reading to get a basic wpa=psk wpa_supplicant.conf file cooked up.

I'm looking for tips and assistance in troubleshooting this one.  I'm very much a Gentoo novice, but it flat out works better than anything else I've used and I don't want to run any of the *buntu distros.

Thanks in advance,

Joe

----------

## DONAHUE

run 

```
emerge linux-firmware pciutils

modprobe -r iwlwifi

modprobe iwlwifi

lspci -k
```

does the output show that your wireless card have a driver in use?

----------

## jdewberr-24876

jdewberr-lnx ~ # emerge linux-firmware pciutils 

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719  USE="-savedconfig" 

[blocks B      ] sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode ("sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode-9.221.4.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode required by @selected

  (sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    linux-firmware

I did the

modprobe -r iwlwifi

modprobe iwlwifi

here's the lspci -k

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 3e)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

applicable to my wlan0 card

----------

## DONAHUE

you had emerged the firmware separately - thus the blockage - no problem 

```
emerge wireless-tools 

iwlist scan
```

 says ?

----------

## jdewberr-24876

jdewberr@jdewberr-lnx:~ $ eix wireless-tools

[I] net-wireless/wireless-tools

     Available versions:  29 ~29-r1 ~30_pre9 {{linguas_cs linguas_fr multicall nls}}

     Installed versions:  29(14:43:34 09/10/12)(nls -multicall)

     Homepage:            http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

     Description:         A collection of tools to configure IEEE 802.11 wireless LAN cards

jdewberr@jdewberr-lnx:~ $ 

I PM'd you on the 

iwlist scan

----------

## DONAHUE

the nic scans

I just use straight up gentoo networking on desktop, so

references

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wicd

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## jdewberr-24876

I am getting some success with wicd now.  Basic WPA-PSK circuits work fine.

There's one SSID I need to get squared away.  Oddly enough, it's peap-gtc and wicd won't save the criteria for the SSID.

Thanks for the help...it's going well so far!

--

Joe

----------

